# No sound in superior drummer



## JStraitiff

I just got superior drummer and im trying to test it out in the toontrack solo program. When i hit the drums you can see the bar flash up but theres no sound coming out of my speakers. Any ideas on how to fix this?

EDIT: now that i have it loaded in garageband its working but still not in the solo app


----------



## thedarkoceans

throw up the volume? :troooooooool: i think you might ask in the studio sub forum.BUT I MAY BE WRONG.


----------



## JStraitiff

Haha, no thats not the problem. I already tried that.

Im not sure i understand what you are saying. Are you suggesting that i post in the studio forum? or are you accusing me of doing so? lol


----------



## SirMyghin

I have had issues with the VST accidentally grabbing the 32 on a 64 bit system, looks like it works but the sound banks don't. Maybe something similar is happening?


----------



## Augury

If you use ASIO, check devices in Toontrack Solo and ASIO configuration.


----------



## Winspear

Yep you need the 64 bit update to use it on 64 bit OS - this is exactly what happens if you try that.


----------



## end

uninstall and install again, if the issue persists then try some feautures and go to configurations and check devices and see if the sound card is the correct if not , change it for the next one till you get the sound, and dont forget to check if while your playing it, it its making the sound waves working.


----------

